# Nest box question??



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

I just purchased a really nice nest box, but I was just wondering about the wood it is made of. It is a really dark color and is somewhat thin, like paneling or a pressed wood material. Is this okay for my birds??

My husband said that he could remove the front panel (where the entrance is) and replace it with a natural wood like poplar so that when the male goes to chew at the entrance hole he will be chewing the poplar and not the pressed wood? Or is the pressed wood okay??


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The pressed wood should be OK. This is standard nestbox construction and thousands of breeders have used it successfully.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

By pressed wood do you mean plywood? Plywood is fine. Pressed wood I would avoid, because you don't know what chemicals and glues were used in making it.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I assumed she meant plywood. If she meant something different then that might change things.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

No it isn't plywood. It is like a really decorative paneling like material and is about 1/4 of an in inch thick. 

Would it be okay to replace the front panel where the entrance hole is with a natural wood like poplar or something like that since that is the only part they will be chewing??


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...I would replace the front opening.


----------

